# First fish in Africa



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool! Stay Safe!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Not as dark as I thought it would be....... ;D j/k
What did you get him on?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Where you at? Any background story that you can share? Is it Somalia? ;D

You know what they say over there.....

"To errr is human.
to arrrr is pirate."


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Tom. I think he is in Ghanah.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Did that thing make it to some's plate or was it used for chum


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Where you at? Any background story that you can share? Is it Somalia?   ;D
> 
> You know what they say over there.....
> 
> ...



here you go Tom

http://www.inshore-fishing.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=20183


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Keep an eye out for those slithery things and the snakes too. Stay safe.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats amazing stuff. Very few of us will ever see anything like that.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

That is a very great adventure. Good luck.

I went to Bunnell once, but didn't get any pictures. ;D

Kemo


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

RJ, Enjoy your adventure and be safe!
Thanks for the pics... Keep them coming... Dave


----------

